# Alternatives to Diablo 3



## BandWagon (Jul 16, 2016)

D3 is getting a bit tired now, and no expansion on the horizon, so I was looking for an alternative. I saw Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing, has anyone played it? Any other ideas?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 16, 2016)

van helsing is ok , much the same really

torchlight 1 & 2 are pretty good but more cutesey graphics 

bastion is also ok


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 16, 2016)

theres also a new ghostbusters game which looks a bit like diablo, will check and get back to you


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 16, 2016)

Get Bastion and Transistor with 80 percent discount this weekend | PC Gamer


----------



## cypher79 (Jul 17, 2016)

I got these two on my Steam wishlist, they both get very good reviews;

Grim Dawn

Victor Vran


----------



## BandWagon (Jul 17, 2016)

Thanks for your ideas, guys. I'll look at them.


----------



## golightly (Jul 17, 2016)

A mate has been extolling the virtues of Path of Exile, a free Diablo-type online RPG with much more complex skills tree.


----------



## Cid (Jul 25, 2016)

Path of Exile hands down for me. Not played in a while but might get back into it soon - I think there's a major expansion out recently. It is notably genuinely free to play... IIRC there's no means of exploiting loot farming to make real world money either. The trade system is a little odd, but you get used to it. There are useful things that you can pay for (extra character slots, some stash sorting options) but they're reasonably priced and probably more relevant if you're running a lot of different characters at high levels (I think you start with 24 character slots for example, clearly you can do a lot of gaming with that). The skill tree is vast and complex, but there's a level of progression that makes it possible to get your head around it. That said I did use tree planners a bit. The game is financed (other than aforementioned stuff) by microtransactions that will by you a nice item skin or floaty thing. Generally they have no impact on gameplay (and the base character models, armour etc look good). And pets (again no actual effect on play afaik). 

Keeps things fresh by having race seasons, series of challenges with modifiers to the base game - stuff like limited time playthroughs (how far can you get in x hours/minutes), cutthroat (PvP enabled, nastiness encouraged). These are separate from the base game, so no need to participate (though loot and characters can be transferred to base game iirc, depending on event).

I'm playing Grim Dawn at the moment. It's fine. It has an annoying additional skill tree (devotion) which is basically a massive, sprawling heap of constellations. Play Path of Exile, think about something else if you get bored.


----------



## BandWagon (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm sure I looked at PoE at some point but I don't remember why I didn't get it. I'll have another look.

Note: I tried Bastion but didn't like it much (though for 2.39 euros it was worth a look) and I've played though part of Van Helsing, and it's not bad.


----------



## BandWagon (Jul 27, 2016)

PoE going well atm, finished Act 1. Not really sure what I'm doing but quite addictive.


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 29, 2016)

Having never played Diablo, can I be the first to offer...Diablo 2....?


....sorry...


----------

